# Brand new Sirius....FM location question.



## mike62 (Mar 9, 2006)

I literally just installed my new radio last night and I have a question regarding finding FM stations. When I started up I just tuned to the lower stations like the manual had examples of and heard my player on 88.1. How do you find other stations by simply constantly tuning the channels? I turned to numerous low frequencies and could only receive on the one above. I saw on here where someone was receiving in the 107 range.

Is it a trial and error thing?


----------



## SThacker (May 24, 2005)

mike62 said:


> I literally just installed my new radio last night and I have a question regarding finding FM stations. When I started up I just tuned to the lower stations like the manual had examples of and heard my player on 88.1. How do you find other stations by simply constantly tuning the channels? I turned to numerous low frequencies and could only receive on the one above. I saw on here where someone was receiving in the 107 range.
> 
> Is it a trial and error thing?


Go into your menu on your sirius receiver and select frequency tab. THis is where you can change what frequency you wnat to broadcast your sirius on. Keep in mind that depending on where you are you may get interference and have to go to a different frequency. Maybe you already knew this if so diesregard.

Have a great day


----------

